# DMA sata

## vaporino

Ho notato che mplayer riprodce i file video a scatti!! Guardando un po nel forum mi sono accorto che un possibile problema riguarda il DMA.........dato che ho un hd sata mi sono documentato un po su sdparm.....ma non ho ancora capito come si fa a vedere se il dma è effettivamente attivo o in generale è ben configurato!!  :Rolling Eyes: 

Se potete inoltre consigliarmi (per chi ha hd sata) un buona configuarazione per ricompilare il kernel per hd sata.............

e se non chiedo troppo quale USE flag avete usato per emergere mplayer (o qualche altro lettore).....  :Laughing: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

con hdparm si possono ottenere tutte le info di si può aver bisogno semplicemente con un 

```
hdparm -I /dev/hda
```

. Presumo che sdparm non lavori tanto differentemente. Dai un occhio al man e poi posta l'output del comando.

----------

## vaporino

Ragazzi scusate se vi risp solo ora..........

allora, ho dato un occhiata al man di sdparm....ma sinceramente non trovo i parametri che riguardano il dma.......cmq mi potete dire come compilare esattamente il kernel per hd sata?[/code]

----------

## cloc3

 *vaporino wrote:*   

> cmq mi potete dire come compilare esattamente il kernel per hd sata?

 

Devi attivare questa voce del kernel:

```

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA:                                                                                                                                   │

  │                                                                                                                                                     │

  │ This driver family supports Serial ATA host controllers                                                                                             │

  │ and devices.                                                                                                                                        │

  │                                                                                                                                                     │

  │ If unsure, say N.                                                                                                                                   │

  │                                                                                                                                                     │

  │ Symbol: SCSI_SATA [=y]                                                                                                                              │

  │ Prompt: Serial ATA (SATA) support                                                                                                                   │

  │   Defined at drivers/scsi/Kconfig:474                                                                                                               │

  │   Depends on: SCSI                                                                                                                                  │

  │   Location:                                                                                                                                         │

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                                                                                               │

  │       -> SCSI device support                                                                                                                        │

  │         -> SCSI device support (SCSI [=y])                                                                                                          │

  │           -> SCSI low-level drivers           

```

cercala con menuconfig. E poi anche il driver specifico della tua schedamadre. meglio builtin. puoi ricercarlo con lspci.

oppure questo è un buon tip per cercare l'hardware.

----------

## vaporino

Scusami cloc3 non ho capito bene quello che volevi dirmi......cmq se ti riferisci al supporto scsi_sata quello è attivo!! 

Ma come faccio a controllare se il dma è attivo??

Non ancora risolto il problema dei video a scatti!  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Peach

non so se l'asterisco dice se è attivo o meno...

```
# hdparm -I /dev/sda | grep DMA

        DMA: mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 udma5 *udma6
```

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Peach wrote:*   

> non so se l'asterisco dice se è attivo o meno...

 

indica lo stato corrente

----------

## vaporino

Scusate ragazzi........ma io ho hd sata e con non posso usare hdparm!!  :Laughing: 

Qualcuno usa sdparm?? 

Ripeto: ho un piccolo problema con i file video con mplayer.......si vedono a scatti!! Per questo volevo controllare il mio dmase era atttivo......oppure non so .....magari ho compilato male il mio mplayer.....quali USE flag mi consigliate per emergere mplayer???

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *vaporino wrote:*   

> Scusate ragazzi........ma io ho hd sata e con non posso usare hdparm!!

 

anche questa te la potevi risparmiare

ma possibile che tu non ti degni mai di leggere NIENTE?

hdparm supporta anche i dischi SATA. basta leggere la configurazione di hdparm per rendersene conto e non ci vuole una grandissima intelligenza...

```
cat /etc/conf.d/hdparm 

# /etc/conf.d/hdparm: config file for /etc/init.d/hdparm

# You can either set hdparm arguments for each drive using hdX_args,

# discX_args, cdromX_args and genericX_args, e.g.

#

hda_args="-a32 -c3 -d1 -W1 -X70"

hdb_args="-a32 -c3 -d1 -W1 -X69"

# disc1_args="-d1"

# cdrom0_args="-d1"

# or you can set options for all PATA drives

#pata_all_args="-d1"

# or you can set options for all SATA drives

#sata_all_args=""

# or, you can set hdparm options for all drives
```

il bello che vai anche postando con quell'aria che sembra dare degli idioti agli altri

evitare di parlare a vanvera evita spesso di fare figuracce ignobili, sai?

----------

## vaporino

Scusami tanto k.gothmog, non avevo letto attentamente e non avevo capito che sdparm serve essenzialmente per hd scsi!! Cmq non mi sembra il caso di rispondermi in questo modo........leggendo diversi topic ne ho viste di peggio   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Cmq se hai un po di pazienza mi potresti spiegare come configurare /etc/conf.d/hdparm.......opuure consigliarmi qualche guida!!

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Quote:*   

> eix hdparm
> 
> * sys-apps/hdparm 
> 
>      Available versions:  6.3 ~6.6
> ...

 

è un buon punto di partenza

poi c'è sempre Google

----------

## .:deadhead:.

l'estate è finita smettetela di andar in escandescenza tutti quanti... sia chi chiede sia chi risponde.

hdparm regge anche sata. man hdparm spiega tutto per filo e per segno, garantisco. completa etc conf.d hdparm e aggiungi il demone al runlevel di boot e buona fortuna. Per controllare che tutto vada una hdparm /dev/disco con le opzioni -I e -i a scelta. E' il tuo disco, sono i tuoi dati, usa la tua testa.

----------

## Cazzantonio

Vaporino ci sono delle regole guida che consigliano di documentarsi PRIMA di fare delle domande... non DOPO...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Queste regole hanno lo scopo di ridurre la mole quotidiana di thread che si affollano in questo forum. Se tutti postassimo la prima cosa che ci viene in mente sarebbe un caos e il forum non sarebbe più agibile.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Detto questo a volte capita di sbagliarsi, di non trovare sufficiente documentazione, di non riuscire a capire la documentazione stessa... l'importante è quantomeno mostrare impegno e buona volontà.   :Smile: 

K.gothmog è stato sicuramente troppo brusco ma ti voglio fare notare che non è sfuggito il fatto che spesso posti senza esserti documentato e presti scarsa attenzione alle regole guida (come non è sfuggito e ormai è una cosa tristemente consolidata il fatto che k.gorhmog sia esageratamente brusco nelle sue risposte   :Evil or Very Mad:  ). Ora una volta ogni tanto va più che bene... cerchiamo per favore di rendere il più possibile (umanamente parlando) sporadici questi eventi.   :Wink: 

Grazie   :Smile: 

----------

## Peach

 *vaporino wrote:*   

> Scusate ragazzi........ma io ho hd sata e con non posso usare hdparm!!

 

quello che ti ho postato è di un hdd sata, prova a vedere cosa ti dice nelle info estese sul tuo disco, la riga che ti ho pastato dovrebbe essere sufficiente.

Altra cosa: personalmente non sono riuscito ad attivare nessuna opzione particolare con hdparm sul disco sata che ho su quella macchina se non il comportamento di default.

----------

## power83

hdparm sui sata funziona coe gli pare.

ho provato a togliere la write cache o chiamata acche WCE con hdparm e la toglie.

sdparm dice che e acora attia e se tento di toglierla non me lo fa e mi dice errore.

hdparm cq lavora fino ad un ccerto punto sui sata.

p io ho dischi sata2 e hdpar -t /dev/sda mi dicce 61 MB/s, on male, pecato che un pata di ultima geerazione attaccato ad una porta ide 100 mi faccia 56 MB/s........

----------

## .:deadhead:.

<perdonatemi>

Sono questi i momenti in cui stringo forte forte i miei dischi scsi e giuro loro ammmmore eterno   :Very Happy: 

----------

## vaporino

Allora ragazzi......ho cercato di documentarmi per quanto mi è stato possibile!! Ma devo dire che in molti pensano che hdparm non puo essere utilizzato o che cmq non è appropriato per hd sata!!

In particolare leggendo il seguente messaggio postato in un forum che ho trovato:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Come dice "man hdparm":
> 
> DESCRIPTION
> ...

 

ho cercato di capire se il mio dma è effettivamente attivo senza utilizzare hdparm  :Rolling Eyes:   ma seguendo il suggerimento proposto in questo messaggio!!

Vi volevo chiedere se è un suggerimento valido ? Che cosa ne pensate........???

Altrimenti qualcuno sa come configurare hdparm per hd sata ?? Perdonatemi ma io non ci riesco   :Laughing: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

non ti sei sprecato molto.

quella pagina è il primo risultato che presenta Google con la ricerca "hdparm sata" ed è un messaggio di aprile 2005.

se ti fossi sprecato a leggere qualche risultato più in basso avresti trovato quello che cercavi

comunque se provo a dare dei comandi hdparm ai dischi SATA funzionano

----------

## vaporino

Scusami k.gothmog ma è il risultato più interessante che ho trovato.....mi potresti dire allora qual'è quello che hai trovato che mi puo aiutare?? perchè tutti quelli che io ho guardato dicono che hdparm non è appropriato èer sata!

Cmq provando con 

```

 hdparm -i /dev/sda7

/dev/sda7:

 HDIO_GET_IDENTITY failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device

```

boh!?

----------

## Peach

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> con hdparm si possono ottenere tutte le info di si può aver bisogno semplicemente con un 
> 
> ```
> hdparm -I /dev/hda
> ```
> ...

 

 *Peach wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # hdparm -I /dev/sda | grep DMA
> 
> ...

 

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Per controllare che tutto vada una hdparm /dev/disco con le opzioni -I e -i a scelta.

 

 *Peach wrote:*   

> quello che ti ho postato è di un hdd sata, prova a vedere cosa ti dice nelle info estese sul tuo disco, la riga che ti ho pastato dovrebbe essere sufficiente.

 

dovresti porre più attenzione agli interventi che si fanno per aiutarti, non credi?

aggiungo:

```
# hdparm -h

hdparm - get/set hard disk parameters - version v6.3

Usage:  hdparm  [options] [device] ..

Options:

...

 -i   display drive identification

 -I   detailed/current information directly from drive

...
```

edit 2:

aggiungo anche:

 *man hdparm wrote:*   

> 
> 
> -i     Display  the  identification  info  that was obtained from the drive at boot time, if available.  This is a feature of modern IDE drives, and may not be supported by older devices.  The data returned may or may  not be  current,  depending  on  activity  since booting the system.  However, the current multiple sector mode count is always shown.  For a more detailed interpretation of the identification info, refer to AT  Attachment Interface for Disk Drives (ANSI ASC X3T9.2 working draft, revision 4a, April 19/93).
> 
> -I     Request  identification info directly from the drive, which is displayed in a new expanded format with considerably more detail than with the older -i flag.
> ...

 

----------

## mambro

 *vaporino wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Cmq provando con 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Leva il 7..  prova con

```

hdparm -i /dev/sda

```

----------

## vaporino

Non ci posso credere era quel maledetto sette  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

Scusatemi ma non so perchè mi convicevo a metterlo  :Razz: 

Tornando al problema

```

hdparm -I /dev/sda | grep dma

        DMA: mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 udma5 *udma6

```

il DMA drovebbe essere a posto no?

E allora perchè i video si vedono a scatt?i....con real player e mozilla non ho questo tipo di problemi.......solo con mplayer!!

----------

## Onip

 *vaporino wrote:*   

> E allora perchè i video si vedono a scatt?i....con real player e mozilla non ho questo tipo di problemi.......solo con mplayer!!

 

Se era un problema di player potevi evitarti tutta la menata di sdaparm\hdaparm etc... non credi?   :Wink: 

Prova a controllare il video output che usi con mplayer e le USE con cui lo hai compilato. Io, utilizzando xv, non noto problemi

```
$ mplayer -vo help
```

Ma cmq qui stiamo andando pareccho OffTopic...

----------

## ccino1

salve ho un masterizzatore dvd esterno e sul nuovo pc HP Compaq nc8430, va troppo lento per un giga impiega più di 30 minuti mentre prima

impiegava molto meno.

ho provato ad attivare l'UDMA ma:

```

#hdparm -d1 /dev/sr0

/dev/sr0:

 setting using_dma to 1 (on)

 HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device

```

ho scoperto che da lo stesso messaggio sia sul disco interno che sull'hard disk esterno

questo è loutput di lspci ci sono troppi "unknow device" ma non so come risolvere

```

l# lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PCI Express Graphics Port (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Class 0403: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 01)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 01)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 01)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 01)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 01)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 01)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e1)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.2 Class 0106: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controllers cc=AHCI (rev 01)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 71c5

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5753M Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 21)

03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Unknown device 4222 (rev 02)

05:06.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments Unknown device 8039

05:06.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments Unknown device 803a

05:06.2 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments Unknown device 803b

05:06.3 Class 0805: Texas Instruments Unknown device 803c

05:06.4 Communication controller: Texas Instruments Unknown device 803d

```

Sapete aiutarmi ?

----------

## BikE

Come viene citato nella prima pagina cercando con google:

Come dice "man hdparm":

DESCRIPTION

       hdparm  provides  a  command line interface to various hard disk

ioctls       supported by the stock Linux ATA/IDE  device  driver 

subsystem.

HDPARM è pensato per gli Hard Disk ATA/IDE...

EDIT: ricordo di aver risposto in modo identico in un 3d uguale a questo tempo fa... usate anche gugle   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

Credo che abbia detto tutto BikE, ma faccio una nota a margine:

 *ccino1 wrote:*   

> questo è loutput di lspci ci sono troppi "unknow device" ma non so come risolvere

 Prova a lanciare

```
# update-pciids
```

Devi avere una connessione ad internet attiva, si scarica un database aggiornato di devices.

Ciao.

----------

## ccino1

OK. però mi aiuti a farlo andare più veloce?

#update-pciids funziona grazie

----------

## makoomba

fatto il merge del topic di ccino1.

----------

